# بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس



## boka manshy (8 أغسطس 2012)

كورس ماس وايت لتبيض البشرة‏

Show Details
This message contains blocked images.
Show Images
Options
Message body

*



اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد​
كيفكم يا أحلى بنات بأحلى منتدى 
اليوم وبعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته من خلال حنة ندى ماس لفرد الشعر لمدة عام يألوانها الأربعة
ويعد كورس ندى ماس لتطويل وتكثيف الشعر 

أقدم لكم عصارة دراسات وتجارب سنوات طويلة 
مع 

التركيبة الخاصة بملكة الجمال الملكة كليوا باترا أسطورة الجمال ومفحورة على جدران معبدها حتى الان 




واوصت بها الأجيال على بعض اوراق البردي الخاصة بها 





وبعد أضافات وتقنيات بسيطة لنتائج اسرع تم خضوع التركيبة لأختبارات معملية 

واتحدى من يثبت ان بها أي مواد كيماوية 

ومصرح بها من وزارة الصحة 

كورس ماس وايت 
يبيض البشرة ويوحد اللون

ينقي البشرة لتصبح خاليه من العيوب كالحبوب واثارها 

يجعل البشره ناعمه صافيه

يزيل الكلف والنمش والزوان (الأثار الناتجة من الحبوب والدمامل )

يبيض المناطق الحساسة ويجعلها براقة 

يزيل الهالات السوداء حول العين

يجعل البشره بيضاء ناصع لونها 

بسم الله نبدء

صابونة ماس وايت من  ندى ماس 






لبشرة خالية من العيوب
تنظيف .. تبييض...نعومة

قناع ماس وايت من ندى ماس 

هذا القناع يزيل الكلف والنمش والزوان وينقى البشرة من الشوائب
ويستخدم مرتان بالأسبوع


سكرب ماس وايت من   ندى ماس 

 التركيبة السحرية لتفتيح البشرة
جربي تكونى راجعة من مشوار 
بشرة مرهقة ..شمس حارقة
وضعيه فقط لمدة 3 دقائق 

مرة كل يوم يوضع على بشرة مبللة ويدلك لمدة من 3 الى خمس دقائق
ثم يغسل بالماء



[ كريم ماس وايت من  ندى ماس 

كريم الألىء البحرية 
هذا الكريم الرررررائع يبيض البشرة بشكل ملحوظ وطبيعي وأمن
ويزيل الهالات السوداء حول العين 
ويوحد اللون
وأفضل أستخدامه من المساء حتى الصباح وتغسل الشره بالماء الدافي ثم البارد






ولن تصدقين يأن هذه بشرتك





وأليكي صورة لشكل كورس ماس وايت من ندى ماس 







وأخيرا" نقول لكى شكرا" أيتها الملكة الجميلة جميلة الجميلات 

كليوا باترا حقا" من سماكى أسطورة الجمال
وسيظل أحفادك يتعلمون من موسوعاتك اسس واسليب الجمال 


سعر الكورس شامل الشحن من مصر 450 ريال سعودى ..قطري..درهم أماراتى ...46 ريال عمانى 
45ريال بحرينى..35 دينار كويتى ..1275 درهم مغربى 
550جنيه مصرى لانه بدون مصارف شحن
والله سعر حلو بالنسبة لتكلفته ونتائجه المبهرة
ولا تنسوا حبيباتى 
ان داخل ال450 ريال 60 ريال شحن البريد الممتاز
واليكم تجربة فتاه منذ شهرين 



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خواطر 
السلام عليكم 

هلا ندى 
والله ما ني عارفة من وين بدي ابدء كلامي 
كل اللى أعرفه انج حدثتى فصدجتي 
ووعدتي فوفيتي
بشرتى صارت بيضاء بعد ماكانت مررررة سمراء 
وصارت متل الحرير 
الله يعطيكي الف الف عافية ولايحرمنا من تركيباتك
والله العظيم أنى أدعي لكى فى كل صلاة ان ربنا ينور طريقك متل مانورتى وجهي 
والله يابنات جربوه وأبد ماراح تندموا
بس امانة تدعون لها وتكتبون تجربتكم مع تركيبة ماس وايت الملكية الدكتورة ندى تستاهل كل خير

​[COLOR="Red"




[COLOR=darkred] عن طريق مندوباتى [/COLOR]

مصر 
الماسه 

فراشة ماس المصرية 


ام ايهم بجدة والمنطقى الغربية 


[COLOR=darkred]ام سعود بالرياض [/COLOR]

[COLOR=darkred]والان يوجد لندى مااس مندوبة بسلطنة عمان[/COLOR]


[COLOR=darkred]ام البتول بصلالة[/COLOR]


السعوديه_المدينه المنوره
امووريه
قطر
[COLOR=#8b0000]احرصي ان تأخذى ارقام مندوبينى منى شخصيا " على الخاص او الجوال [/COLOR]

وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل 

طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

لبنات السعودية فقط يمكن التحويل على حساب راجحي 

ولباقي الدول العربية 

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 
[URL=http://games.m5zn.com/********ing_games.html][IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/11/27/photo/gif/1127101911596m8w63hbxh4.gif[/IMG][/URL]


او عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري 
ويصل التحويا خلال يومين او ثلاثة 

[URL=http://games.m5zn.com/********ing_games.html][IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/11/27/photo/112710191147hjpfjsauflozndqo4c.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

او عن طرق بنك مصر ويصا التحويل خلال يومين او ثلاثة 
[URL=http://create-avatar.m5zn.com/][IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/7/23/photo/gif/0723110407307itnfag9.gif[/IMG][/URL]

او عن طريق المصرف المتحد
[URL=http://create-avatar.m5zn.com/][IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/7/23/photo/072311040747nfdjqa5ypx.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

وللطلب مني مباشرة ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي 

تحددي فيها
نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم


الأسم الثلاثي 


رقم رقم الجوال 

الإمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب اذا وجد 

ملحوظة: لا اعتمد اي طلب ولا اقوم بتحضيره قبل استلام التحويل 

وللتعرف على كافة منتجات ندى ماس 

تفضلي بزيارة موقعنا 
فقط سوي بحث على قوقل عن منتجات ندى ماس

مع تحياتي مندوبة ندى ماس 


[URL="http://games.m5zn.com/********ing_games.html"]




[/URL]



للتواصل رقمي وارقام مندوبات ندى ماس بملفي الشخصي

[/COLO
Reply to:
Send​*​


----------



## boka manshy (14 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العــــــــــــــيد


----------



## boka manshy (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## boka manshy (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

الحــمــد للــــه


----------



## boka manshy (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"إن الله قبض قبضة فقال: للجنة برحمتي، وقبض قبضة فقال: للنار ولا أبالي".


----------



## boka manshy (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد". أخرجه مسلم


----------



## boka manshy (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"اللهم إِني أسألك إِيماناً لا يرتدُّ، ونعيماً لا ينفد، ومرافقة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم
اللهم أرزقنا رزقاً حلالاً طيباً مباركاً يارب العالمين


----------



## boka manshy (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحوُّل عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك"


----------



## boka manshy (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل بــكــــــــــره


----------



## boka manshy (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

قُل? إِن كُنتُم? تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِر? لَكُم? ذُنُوبَكُم? وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (13 يناير 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

من بنى مسجداً لله بنى الله لة فى الجنه مثلة


----------



## boka manshy (21 يناير 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم أجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.


----------



## boka manshy (29 يناير 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (6 فبراير 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم بك أمسينا و بك أصبحنا وبك نحيا و بك نموت وإليك المصير


----------



## boka manshy (19 فبراير 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## boka manshy (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

من بنى مسجداً لله بنى الله لة فى الجنه مثلة


----------



## boka manshy (23 مارس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

رَبِّ هَب لي من لدُنكَ ذُريةً طَيبةً إنكَ سَميعُ الدُّعاءِ


----------



## boka manshy (31 مارس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

من بنى مسجداً لله بنى الله لة فى الجنه مثلة


----------



## boka manshy (9 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (17 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى


----------



## boka manshy (24 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا اغْفِر لي وَلِوَالِديَ وَلِلمُؤمِنِينَ يَومَ يَقُومُ الحِسَابُ


----------



## boka manshy (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق احيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي وتوفني ما علمت الوفاة خيرا لي


----------



## boka manshy (12 مايو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، وأعوذ بك من علمٍ لا ينفع


----------



## boka manshy (19 مايو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (4 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (11 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## الدرةالمضيئة (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*


سارع الى نشر اعلانك على نطاق واسع باختيارك لاحدى باقات شركة مشروعات الاعمال التجارية

للاستفسار
0504437399​http://store2.up-00.com/Apr13/Fpr50911.png


----------



## boka manshy (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم أجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه


----------



## boka manshy (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، وأعوذ بك من علمٍ لا ينفع


----------



## boka manshy (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

للهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العيد
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"إِذَا كُنْتُمْ ثَلاَثَةً، فَلاَ يَتَنَاجى رَجُلاَنٍ دُونَ الآخَرِ حَتَّى تَخْتَلِطُوا بِالنَّاسِ أَجْلَ أَنْ يُحْزِنَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

الحمد لله، نحمده، ونستعينه، ونستغفره، ونتوب إليه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.


----------



## boka manshy (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى للنفس: اخرجي، قالت: لا اخرج إلا كارهة".


----------



## boka manshy (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"إن الله عز وجل يقول: يا ابن آدم اكفني أول النهار بأربع ركعات أكفك بهن آخر يومك".


----------



## boka manshy (7 يناير 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

(من سلك طريقا يطلب به علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة)


----------



## boka manshy (23 يناير 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

اتق الله حيثما كنت.


----------



## boka manshy (2 فبراير 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

.قال رسول الله:" قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم".


----------



## boka manshy (15 فبراير 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

: من حُسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه.


----------



## boka manshy (25 فبراير 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

.قال رسول الله: (يسِّروا ولا تعسِّروا، وبشِّروا ولا تنفِّروا


----------



## boka manshy (6 مارس 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

إذا كنتِ تريدين تنظيف بشرتك بعمق ولطف مع ندى ماس الحلم بقه حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (22 مارس 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

كل عام وكل ام بخير
انتي احلي مع ندى ماس
بوكه مانشىى


----------



## boka manshy (1 أبريل 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (13 أبريل 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (24 أبريل 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (7 مايو 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (17 مايو 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (28 مايو 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (9 يونيو 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (19 يونيو 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"لَوْلاَ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَى أُمَّتِي أَوْ عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَمَرْتُهُمْ بِالسِّوَاكِ مَعَ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ"


----------



## boka manshy (3 يوليو 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (16 يوليو 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (2 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (12 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (25 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (4 يناير 2015)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (15 يناير 2015)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

يابنات يوجد حاليا مندوب فى الكويت 
بشرى ساره لاهالي الكويت الشقيق بعد طول انتظار مندوب لشركة ندى ماس 

باالكويت

لديكم الحين مندوب بانتظار طلباتكم باي وقت عبر الواتس اب 

فارس الكويت.


----------



## boka manshy (26 يناير 2015)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (7 فبراير 2015)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (17 فبراير 2015)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (28 فبراير 2015)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (11 مارس 2015)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 مارس 2015)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (1 أبريل 2015)

*رد: بياض ناصع كالالماس ينقي البشرة ويصفيها من الشوائب من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------

